# ONR as alternative to 2 bucket method.



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Feel free to shoot me down in flames but I've long been a bit of a sceptic in relation to the 2 bm. I use it from time to time but I often think it just minimises rather than eliminates scratching. 

I also use ONR from time to time and, when I do this, I pre spray the car with ONR solution (taken direct from the standard dilution in the wash bucket). I have been mulling over using that ONR pre spray as an alternative to the 2 bm when doing a maintenance wash with car shampoo. In short, after a pre rinse with hose or pressure washer, I would spray the car with ONR in standard dilution then wash with a mitt and one bucket. The polymers in the ONR pre spray reducing any scratching by encapsulating dirt particles. I would rinse as normal after the wash.


Is this a viable option?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Surely as you wash the top of the car the onr will be washed off other panels. Or do you do one panel at a time?

Why not just do a pre-wash with something like green star, then the standard ONR wash.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Peteo48 said:


> Feel free to shoot me down in flames but I've long been a bit of a sceptic in relation to the 2 bm. I use it from time to time but I often think it just minimises rather than eliminates scratching.
> 
> I also use ONR from time to time and, when I do this, I pre spray the car with ONR solution (taken direct from the standard dilution in the wash bucket). I have been mulling over using that ONR pre spray as an alternative to the 2 bm when doing a maintenance wash with car shampoo. In short, after a pre rinse with hose or pressure washer, I would spray the car with ONR in standard dilution then wash with a mitt and one bucket. The polymers in the ONR pre spray reducing any scratching by encapsulating dirt particles.* I would rinse as normal after the wash*.


You rinse what off after the wash???


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have found if you pre soak the car with onr then do a onr wash, it never scratches or swirls the paint as long as you take care and work down the car.i use one mitt for the upper sections and one for the lower sections of the car.. Working top to bottom 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I use a 2 bucket method with ONR just for safety's sake. It makes sense to me. But there will be nothing left to rinse after an onr wash?

If your car does get crazy dirty or is left for long periods, jet wash off as much loose debris as possible, THEN do your ONR 2 bucket wash, drying as you go (as per its instructions)


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm not convinced by the 2BM, so always use a TFR, then snow foam, then a mitt wash. But I just use a single bucket for rinsing the mitt and use a 1 Litre spray bottle to spray the diluted shampoo on, instead of the bucket of shampoo. By the time the TFR and snow foam have done their job there are hardly any contaminents left on the surface. 

I have tested both using a TFR and not using TFR and it does make a big difference IMO.


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Jan 9, 2017)

Peteo48 said:


> Feel free to shoot me down in flames but I've long been a bit of a sceptic in relation to the 2 bm. I use it from time to time but I often think it just minimises rather than eliminates scratching.
> 
> I also use ONR from time to time and, when I do this, I pre spray the car with ONR solution (taken direct from the standard dilution in the wash bucket). I have been mulling over using that ONR pre spray as an alternative to the 2 bm when doing a maintenance wash with car shampoo. In short, after a pre rinse with hose or pressure washer, I would spray the car with ONR in standard dilution then wash with a mitt and one bucket. The polymers in the ONR pre spray reducing any scratching by encapsulating dirt particles. I would rinse as normal after the wash.
> 
> Is this a viable option?


The purpose of safe washing methods is to minimise the potential risk of scratching the paint; you are still able to provoke them either performing 2BM or the rinseless method.

It's your technique what is to determinate the possible damages inflicted to the paint when washing. It become refined with the time and it is something you have to experience by yourself. There are no methods nor shampoos nor washing medias which directly allow you to wash without marring.

All the rinseless shampoos are formulated to skip the final rinsing step, so you won't need to perform it after washing with ONR


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

My favoured method is BH AF in a pump sprayer, rinse off, then “shampoo” with ONR solution, drying each panel as you go. Works perfectly for me and saves any rinsing step.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

My method:

BH AF with pump sprayer
Pressure wash off
ONR pre spray a couple of panels at a time
Start washing one panel with ONR 2BM
Before drying panel 1, ONR panel 3
Dry panel 1
Repeat the steps above until car is washed
Then BSD if needed


----------

